# Bathroom Remodel



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

Then I started on the floor, found that over 50 yrs, 8 layers of tile had been laid, all plastic...









Ahh, through to the subfloor...


















A previous owner had installed two medicine cabinets and cut 3- 2x6 studs in a row without reframing around them... nice.. 









Had to fix that..









on to the outside wall..









Installed new insulation to the outside wall and the bedroom wall for noise...









Refit the window.. it was installed improperly the last time it was replaced..









Vapour barrier...









My wife and my son(in her tummy) helping out.


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

new plywood on the subfloor.









then the wonderboard.









Running new electrical outlets and switches.









The drywall is up, and the tub is in!










On to tiling.. this took a long time, especially getting it right around the window. 









Cutting holes in the tile.. an exercise in patience. 










It's all in..









Missed some pictures of the install of the toilet and plumbing of the sink stuff, but it was all done in a hurry because my wife was due soon so we were focused. 









It's a little more done than that now, I'll upload another picture or two of where it is now soon. 
THANK YOU EVERYONE who had a hand in answering all the questions we had about this project, it turned out fantastically, and just in time for the little one.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks like a first class job! 

How did you waterproof the backerboard? There's definately a few ways to skin that cat. 

Congrats on the new bathroom and the new kiddo! :thumbsup:


----------



## mercurycnz (Aug 27, 2008)

Good job. Very well done.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Looks great. Nice job.


----------



## wedge22 (May 26, 2008)

Excellent job, my wife and I are also hoping to get our bathroom completed before the arrival of our little one, (10 weeks to go).


----------



## comp1911 (Jul 20, 2007)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

wedge22 said:


> Excellent job, my wife and I are also hoping to get our bathroom completed before the arrival of our little one, (10 weeks to go).


Good luck! It was quite the stressful deadline for us because we totally under estimated how long it would take us. Plus we were doing the nursery at the same time... refinishing floor, paint, trim, mural, curtains.. etc. Let us know how it goes! 
I did notice that he does like the sound of the drill, I think he remembers it from the womb.


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Looks like a first class job!
> 
> How did you waterproof the backerboard? There's definately a few ways to skin that cat.
> 
> Congrats on the new bathroom and the new kiddo! :thumbsup:



Thanks! We used fiberrock aquatough (neat stuff) on the walls, and a good quality thinset to fill the seams. Then more thinset to lay the tile. The floor was a plywood layer on top of the subfloor, then thinset, then cement wonderboard, then thinset in the seams, then thinset and then the porcelain tile and a polymer grout in the 1/8" grout lines all around. 
It was our first time tiling ever, and we're really pleased with the results... although there was quite the learning curve. 
The window was difficult, because we previously had a wood frame there, and it was all water damaged, so we put tile in instead on a slope so the water wouldn't sit, it was much more difficult than we anticipated. Next to that the other difficult spot was the heat register, it ended up falling right in the middle of a tile. They're 13" tiles, and the register is 11" wide, right in the middle of a tile, it took me 5 tiles to get the cut out without snaping the tile. Best tool for cutting the holes I found was an angle grinder with a diamond blade.
We still have to install the bathroom fan, but that's going to wait until we do the roof next year, and then we'll cut out the hole for venting it. 
Sorry I rambled on. have a good one.


----------



## marc412 (Apr 6, 2008)

nice remodel


----------

